# If you need creepy year 'round go here on vacation



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

island-of-the-dolls


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very creepy indeed. I had heard of that place, but had never seen pictures. I'm not sure I could handle it, I have a soft spot for dolls...


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yup very creepy. I had seen this on Anthony Bourdaine's show. Very eerie place...


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that last doll creeped me out. *shivers*


----------

